# C2 Seatpost with carbon rail saddle



## rfrich74 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the stock C2 seatpost on the Supersix will accept seats with 7x9 carbon rails? Thanks!


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

i have a CAAD 10 with what I believe to be the the same post. It will take the Fizik rails. I am not sure on any thicker. 

It seems to me that it is a copy of the Fizik post.


----------

